# Don't know what's going on...



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

So AF is about a week late, I've been feeling sick on and off (just like morning sickness) for a few days, yesterday I threw up everything I ate   which is exactly how I was when pg with DS (who was eventually conceived through ICSI), but hpt is coming up negative yesterday and today. I've had a very early pg loss years ago and I've wondered if it's happened since a few times, but this is making me wonder as I'm still feeling very sick. I feel well in every other way just this morning sickness type thing and no AF. Could I be pregnant but testing negative? Or is it more likely I've been pregnant and lost it? Surely if the hormones are strong enough to make me vomit they'd be strong enough to test positive?    
Feel like I'm in limbo not knowing...


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't even know if this is the right area to post, sorry if it's not, don't want to upset anyone. Having had one DS already I'm not sure where I fit.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Based on what you have said i would say it's unlikely that you are miscarrying as you would still be getting a positive on a hpt at this stage: I had an early chemical pregnancy years ago and got a postive test on the day I was bleeding. 

What sensitivity was the test? If it was a 50 then you probably could just be having symptoms but not registering on a test yet. Maybe leave it a few days and test again, by then your levels should have doubled and be registering xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for replying, sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy.  I don't know what sensitivity the test was, it was an ebay job lot (this much peeing on sticks gets expensive!). 
I'll test again in a few days, or more likely every day until I get AF (or a bfp, if I dare whisper that)
Thanks for replying, feel a bit desperate and alone, DP is supportive but clueless.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Still no AF, still testing negative and still nauseous, crampy and tender boobs...


I feel absolutely foolish even hoping I might be pg. But at the same time am sticking to pg diet (no booze, caffeine etc) until I know for sure. So trying not to think about it but otoh thinking about it constantly   


Have worked out with DH that we think I'm between 9- 12 days late now (don't track my periods since giving up ttc, better for my mental health!) surely if I were pg I'd be testing positive by now?    Then Dr. Google says maybe not.


Going absolutely mad. 


Not expecting any replies, just need to write this all down before I implode


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you that you are  xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It can take quits a bit longer to get a positive test on a natural cycle. There is a post on the IVF thread with a link to an external site that shows stats on number or dpo that people get positive tests:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5932022#msg5932022

It maybe worth booking to see your GP for when you are going to be over 2 weeks late: you could always cancel the appointment if you didn't need it.

Good luck xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Kandy. Lots of positive vibes coming your way  . 
Every now and again my body plays tricks on me and period up to 2 weeks late with some pregnancy symptoms but never morning sickness do fingers crossed that's a good sign for you x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh bless you all for replying to my wittering   


Cloudy thanks for that link, very interesting


Beckalouise - hi   yeah it's the nausea and stuff that's making me think it might just be... my god it would be like wining the lottery! Testing every morning, I thought I'd put all this peeing on sticks behind me but here I am again going slowly crackers


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Still in limbo - still testing negative but pg symptoms still going strong and still no sign of AF   
Have bought a clearblue digital to test tomorrow morning in case my ebay joblot isn't very reliable. Need an answer but also know the dr will just send me away - my FIL is a retired GP and just told me to test every few days and not to worry because ultimately I'd end up with a period or a baby. Very helpful.


Going round the bend


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I give up.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks becka    x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally made an appt to see the dr tomorrow, I've not had a period for 7 weeks now, still nauseous a lot and throwing up now and again, still kind of achey downstairs and still testing negative. If I'm not pregnant (please please please god let me be pregnant   ) then something is wrong so I need to get it sorted either way cause this isn't normal for me.


I know there's not much anyone can say but am putting this into writing because it makes me feel less alone. I've told my sister who thinks the most supportive thing she can do is tactfully not mention it    she means well bless her.


So hanging on for tomorrow now, hope the dr doesn't just send me away...


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck! 

I have dodgy cycles anyway, but when I have felt like that it has been due to a lead follicle turning into an estrogen producing cyst. They do go on their own mostly, sometimes with the help of drugs. Its just frustrating.

Let us know how you get on, and obviously praying its good news for you xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Cloudy! I've been wondering if it might be ovarian cysts if it's not a baby.   


The doctor was completely dismissive, said "time will tell" and told me to come back in a week if AF still hadn't shown up (will have missed two periods by then) and I was still testing negative, then they "might think about doing a blood test". She also told me to "forget about it" in the meantime. Genius. Next time I've got my head in the toilet throwing up I'll make sure I forget about it. She followed that with "presumably you'd want to keep it would you?" clearly hadn't listened to a word I'd said.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I've booked a private scan for next Tuesday to see what on earth is going on. Praying so hard for a baby      but at least I'll know either way and can move forward. The waiting and not knowing is unbearable...


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck honey, thinking of you  

Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Bleeding and doubled over in pain. How utterly stupid of me to think it might have been otherwise.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Double   KK xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah honey, so sorry  

Xxx


----------

